# Hey I'm New



## Catsmeow (Jun 14, 2008)

Hello, I'm Jenny and I have one cat, her name is Mesha and she is 2 years old since June 4th. I'm actually going to throw her a little birthday party for her tomorrow.

Anyway, she is part Saimese but I'm not sure what the other part is. Here she is, she's my baby.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome, Jenny. 

I believe the other part is GORGEOUS! Of course, I have a soft spot for black kitties.


----------



## Catsmeow (Jun 14, 2008)

Thank you, I really wish I knew what else she was.

So do I, I like black kitties too but she's not completely a black cat, has some white on her belly and chest as well as all four paws. 

Are those cats in your siggy your's? They are soooo cute! I wish I had more than one but I don't know if Mesha would like that.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Now black AND white, that's just beautiful!

Yes, those are all my cats! I went from 0 to 4 in less than two years. It's a bit overwhelming at times, but worth it.


----------



## Catsmeow (Jun 14, 2008)

I love your black kitty, so cute and I'm guessing that your saimese is full saimese? I love the color of saimese but Mesha looks cute just the way she is and I'd never want to change her anyway, even though I love saimese coloring.

Also, your calico's remind me of mine, she passed away awhile ago but she'll always hold a special place in my heart.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks. Are all calicos willful and stubborn and adorable?  

Cinderella is a Birman, looks just a like a long-haired Siamese, though, huh? 

Cleo is my shy little girl, keeps to herself, but has to sleep with her face touching mine.


----------



## Catsmeow (Jun 14, 2008)

Lol, well my old calico was like that, I thought she hated me at first because she would run whenever she saw me but everything worked out, she was just kind of shy.

Oh, I didn't even think of that lol.

Awww! That's so cute, Mesha sleeps on a pillow I have behind me just for her and it props my head up too but when she's on it....well it doesn't prop up too much.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

marie73 said:


> Welcome, Jenny.
> 
> I believe the other part is GORGEOUS!


couldn't have said it better


----------



## Catsmeow (Jun 14, 2008)

Thank you, I have many more cute pictures of her too, I swear she poses for the camera lol. 

Also, I saw your cats in your siggy, they all are so cute but what breeds are they? Just curious is all, I'm trying to get to know more cat breeds out there which is hard...so many breeds.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Welcome, Jenny! There is nothing more beautiful than a black cat!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Cute kitty, I like her eyes  .


----------

